# Steckverbinder im ATEX Bereich



## Paul_1000 (2 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe einen ATEX Motor und einen ATEX Sensor, den ich über einen Stecker anschließen muss.
Diese Steckverbindung soll nur bei Reparatur einen schnellen Austausch ermöglich und sonst nie angefasst werden.

Kann man nun eine normale Steckverbindung (keine ATEX Stecksystem)
Var.1) 24V DC
Var.2) 400V AC
in einem ATEX Bereich Zone 20 betreiben?

Danke im voraus..

Paul


----------



## Tommi (2 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

also ich bin kein EX-Experte, aber warum sollte das zulässig sein?
Das hat doch auch was mit konstruktiven Eigenschaften (z.B. Dichtigkeit)
des Steckers zu tun und nicht damit, ob Du ihn unter Last im EX-Bereich
ziehst und dann eine wunderbare Zündquelle hast.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MasterOhh (2 Juli 2013)

Wir haben ATEX Inis für Zone 2 die mit 24V laufen. Da kommen ganz normale M8 Stecker dran. (Zumindest sehen die so aus wie stino Stecker)


----------



## MSB (2 Juli 2013)

Also kurzum:
Für Zone 20 wäre mir jetzt spontan weder geläufig, das es Motore gibt, noch entsprechende 400V Steckverbinder, die typischen Verdächtigen haben schon mal nichts im Programm.

Für ordinäre 24V schauts wohl auch schlecht aus, wenn dann höchstens als eigensichere Version EX i für Sensorik, (vermutlich auch das von dem MasterOhh spricht).
Eigensicher ist dann so Energiebegrenzt, das auch normale Steckverbinder verwendet werden können, da ein Funke energetisch unmöglich ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Paul_1000 (3 Juli 2013)

Wie würde es sich verhalten, wenn sich beide Betriebsmittel in Zone 22 befinden.
Kann man dort normal Steckverbinder einsetzen?


----------



## MasterOhh (3 Juli 2013)

Hatte ja glatt überlesen das Paul_1000 für Zone 20 sucht und nicht für Zone 2 (Wer sich diese dumme Nummerierung ausgedacht hat, gehört getreten).
Da werden natürlich ganz andere Anforderungen benötigt.....

Die frage ist ja, wird in Punkto Dichtheit bei Steckverbindern der gleiche Maßstab für Stäube und Gase angelegt? Aus meinem Laienhaften verständnis heraus würde ich sagen, dass bei Zone 20 eher der Steckvorgang an sich das Gefahrenpotential birgt, weswegen Stecksysteme für diese Zone ja immer erst abdichten bevor sie den Kontakt erstellen ......
Aber ich glaube mit einer simplen Betriebsvorschrift ala "Steckverbindung erst trennen/herstellen wenn keine explosionfähige Atmosphäre besteht!" würde man sich da zu leicht herauswinden können 

Wir versuchen immer in Bereichen < Kat 3 die Verbindungen nach Außerhalb zu verlegen. Das spart Unmengen an Geld.....


----------



## floppy (3 Juli 2013)

Morgen.
Meine Erinnerungen an ATEX sind nicht mehr so gut (locker sieben Jahr her), aber ich denke das normale Steckverbindungen, gerade bei Staub, weder in 20 noch in 22 Verwendung finden sollten, da Staub eindringen könnte und dann selbst Schlüsse verursachen (oder durch aufgesogene Feuchtigkeit) und dann durch unzureichende Kapselung und der hitze / funken es eben knallt. Wie sieht es aus wenn der Kontakt nicht mehr taufrisch ist und es kokelt? 
Mal davon abgesehen das funken entstehen wenn nicht richtig freigeschaltet ist. Und wenn man bedenkt das man sogar Ex-werkzeug nutzen sollte, was ist mit dem KontaktMaterial? Kann es einen funken geben wenn der Stecker auf den Boden knallt? 
Vielleicht alles was über trieben, aber ich hatte damals so nen  tageslehrgang bei dem Fachmann der bei uns die Zonen einteilte. Und der hat die schlimmsten Dinge erzählt - sein dringlichster Wunsch: verbot von schwarzen Bodenbelägen wenn die möglichkeit der Aufheizung durch Sonne besteht :-D 
Also, meine gedächtnisgeschwächte Meinung: weder in 20 noch in 22!


----------



## jora (3 Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich persönlich wäre sehr vorsichtig bei nicht Ex-zugelassenen Bauteilen im Exbereich. Klar sind die Anforderungen an Zone 20 so wie Zone 22 nicht all zu hoch, jedoch hat man hier einen entsprechendenen Gerätetyp 3 (D oder G) zur Verfügung. Auch wenn Stäube eine wesentlich höhere Zündenergie benötigen, wie Gase, bist du dir sicher, das du alles bedacht hast? Es ist nicht nur der Zündfunke zu betrachten der beim Anstecken bzw. trennen entstehen kann, sondern ebenfalls die Erwärmung, bei einer unzureichenden Verbindung. Diese Erwärmung mag an der Gehäuseaußenseite gering sein, doch wenn Staub in den Stecker eindringen kann, was könnte dann passieren?

Hier würde mich jetzt das Beispiel Ex-geschützter Staubsauger einfallen, was gibt es vom Hersteller hier für Vorgaben für den sicheren Umgang bzw. die Herstellung der Energieversorgung an?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## borromeus (3 Juli 2013)

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es Ex-Kästen gibt wo man den Stecker erst an-abschliessen kann wenn man davor den Lastschalter ausgeschaltet hat (mechanisch verriegelt). Ob es das für 24V auch gibt weiss ich nicht. Dort war das damals eine Art CEE Steckdose.


----------



## acid (3 Juli 2013)

borromeus schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es Ex-Kästen gibt wo man den Stecker erst an-abschliessen kann wenn man davor den Lastschalter ausgeschaltet hat (mechanisch verriegelt). Ob es das für 24V auch gibt weiss ich nicht. Dort war das damals eine Art CEE Steckdose.



Solche Steckverbinder gibt es zB von CEAG, auch welche bei denen der Stecker nach dem anstecken gedreht wird und dadurch der Kontakt geschlossen wird, ob diese für Zone 20 zugelassen sind verrät aber wohl das Datenblatt.


----------



## b35 (6 Juli 2013)

Hallo Paul,


eine „normale“ Steckverbindung darf nicht in Zone 20 verwendet werden, gleich welche Spannung.
Wie ist das formal begründet? Sieht man sich das Diagramm der Atex Leitlinie zum Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren an, wird es deutlich: Für Zone 0 oder 20 ist nach RL/94/9  zwingend eine EG-Baumusterprüfung oder eine Einzelprüfung vorgeschrieben. Das ist für einen 0815 Steckverbinder nicht gegeben.

Die Leitlinie ist wesentlich anschaulicher als die Richtlinie. Besser noch gefällt mir die Darstellung von Pepperl + Fuchs aus ihrem Explosionschutz Handbuch. Daher habe ich die auch angehängt.

Nun zur zweiten Frage, ob die Verwendung in Zone 22 ohne weiteres zulässig ist. Auch das ist zu verneinen.
Es braucht zwar keine Prüfung durch eine sogenannte „benannte Stelle“,  die technischen Anforderungen, beschrieben in EN 60079-0 (-14 zur Installation) müssen dennoch eingehalten werden.

Die kleinsten und „preisgünstigsten“ die ich kenne ist die Reihe „miniClix“ von Stahl. Allerdings nicht für Zone 0, 20. Da sind die Anforderungen heftig.

Zusätzliche Information ist auch hier zu finden:
http://forum.exguide.de/index.php?topic=317.0 
Beitrag „Industriesteckverbinder für den Ex-Bereich“

Übrigens, dort sind alle Fragen zum Explosionsschutz bestens platziert...

Anhang anzeigen Leitlinie_94__9_S_53_PuF_Handbuch_S_17.pdf


Gruß


----------



## Fritzen (8 Juli 2013)

Hallo Paul,

Steckverbindungen 230/400V in ATEX Zone 0 bzw. 20 gibt es nicht.
In diesen Zonen existiert kontinuierlich eine explosionsfähige Atmosphäre! Möchtest Du die Steckverbindung innerhalb eines Tanks installieren in dem kontinuierelich Ex Stäube vorhanden sind? Kann es sein, dass aus Unkenntnis die Ex Zone sicherheitshalber als Höchste eingestuft wurde?
Muss die Steckverbind unbedingt in diesem Raum installiert werden muss die Ex Zone von 20 auf 21 reduziert werden. wie weiter oben schon geschrieben gibt es auch keinen Motor für die Ex Zone 20.

Hier findest Du Steckverbindungen für die Zone 21 und 22 http://www.stahl.de/produkte-und-sy...duct&tx_cronstahlproducts_pi[product_id]=4814

Prinzipiell gilt wie auch weiter oben beschrieben, es dürfen nur Bauteile in den entsprechenden Zonen eingesetzt werden, die eine Baumusterprüfung haben (PTB oder NEMA) und für diese Zone geeignet sind.
Werden Arbeiten in ausgewiesenen ATEX Bereichen ausgeführt. müssen diese von einem Sachverständigen abgenommen werden! Wiederholungsprüfungen (Prüffrist 5 jahre) sind vorgeschrieben!

Hoffe geholfen zu haben

Fritzen


----------



## b35 (8 Juli 2013)

Pardon, "Abnahme durch einen Sachverständigen" würde ich so nicht sagen, hier gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten / Varianten.


----------



## Fritzen (9 Juli 2013)

Laut Betriebssicherheitsverordnung sind Anlagen in Explosionsgefährdenden Bereichen überwachungsbedürftige Anlagen. Wenn es sich um so eine Anlage handelt muss ein Explosionsschutzdokument erstellt werden, darin wiederum werden die Ex Zone eingeteilt. Diese Anlagen müssen vor der ersten Inbetriebnahme sowie in bestimmten Fristen wiederkehrend durch eine zugelassene Überwachungsstelle geprüft werden.

Zu diesem Thema gibt es einige Vorschriften (TRbF, ExVo, BetrSichV und was weiß ich noch) die nur das Handling der Anlageneinteilung behandeln. Dazu kommen dann die Vorschriften die die elektrischen Geräte usw. in den Zonen behandeln (VDE 0165, VDE 0166 und, und, und).
Ob natürlich die Anlage von Paul solch eine Anlage ist weiß ich natürlich nicht. 

Das Thema ATEX ist sehr vielfältig mit soviel Varianten, dass ich denke es macht keinen Sinn weiter zu Diskutieren ohne die genauen Hintergründe der Anlage zu kennen.

Gruß Fritz


----------

